# Echo SRM260 Line feed/bump head issue



## hamar507 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have an older Echo SRM 260 that run's great. My problem is the string feed/bump knob. As I use the trimmer and need more line and bump it for the feed too much line will come out and get tangled or it will draw the line back into the housing and get tangled. I have followed the re-stringing instructions from the manual and used the suggested size trimmer line. Do the springs in the bump head go bad? I looked into getting a "Universal" Echo replacement head from a box store but it did not fit. I am at a loss, any help for this?

Can I get a rebuild kit for this model, its at least 10 years old?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Likely the clutch component of the trimmer head is worn. They still use the bump feed head that came on the 260, so finding a replacement should not be very difficult. You can also get replacement parts, but if it's 10 years old I would just replace the complete head. 

http://www.m-and-d.com/RO-10231.html

This head will fit, I know, I stock them and install on Echo Trimmers all the time.


----------



## luckyclover4u2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Shindaiwa speed feed head will work on this as well....sold about 50 this year


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Speed feed head is available from Echo as well as Oregon. 

Definitely faster to load for the novice, although with experience the Echo bump head can be loaded just as fast.


----------



## hamar507 (Oct 15, 2009)

*echo trimmer solved*

THanks

Ordered and received the new bump feed head from Echo, screwed it on and works great. Thanks for the help


----------

